# Broken caulking tube



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I have bad luck with dropping these. Have about 10 of them. Anybody know of a gizmo I can put on it to make it work. I do not have the tips anymore.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Once upon a time there was a party store in Dearborn Michigan. The owner was a mean nasty man who would give Canadian change but would not accept it. He did not like the construction guys working next-door using his bathroom. The workers would buy his pizza, soda, beer, smokes. But the owner would complain about the mess after they shopped there. There are footprints everywhere. There is dust in the air. You hillbillies smell. Not a fair and understanding person. 

So one day after not restocking the shelfs and the coolers with beer a bright joker said I got an idea. 

He filled up a empty beer can with PL-Premium glue and went to the bad mans store with a bag of empties. He went to the machine that counts and crushes empty bottles for returns. The last can he drop in was full of glue. The machine crushed the can and the glue oozed out all over the gears of the machine push the button and took the receipt to the counter to get his money. Of course there was a couple of Canadian dimes but the joker smiled and said thank you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice story. But if there's a hidden message, I ain't gettin' it ! :blink: Other than the "screw you old man" part.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Nice story. But if there's a hidden message, I ain't gettin' it ! :blink: Other than the "screw you old man" part.




No hidden message in there. I think you get it. 

The moral of the story could be take care of your customers or they'll bite you in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Is there a cure for my tubes in there somewhere ?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Is their a unfair party store in your area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL Took me a minute ! Thanks for ? :thumbup:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have quart-size tubes of Green Glue that have removable ends. But, I guess those might be too big for your pint-size tubes. If you want to try one, I'd be happy to send you one.
I wonder if you could use a bulk glue tube? I have a quart-size one that I've used for Durabond. I don't know if they make a smaller one, but if this happens often, it may be worth looking into.


----------

